# Aluminum / Metal Frames



## 1willi4 (Jul 16, 2011)

I hace access to a CNC Water jet and was wondering what stock thickness the aluminum frames are cut from? Is a different thickness used when palm sells are attached?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! We need to be GOOD friends!!

if you are making a laminate.... wood on the outside of the aluminum, I think 1/8 or 3/16 would be more than sufficient.

can't wait to see your work!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

LVO Got it!!

SMS


----------



## 1willi4 (Jul 16, 2011)

How thick should the wood scales be?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I would go 3/8 with that setup. You could even go 1/2 scales if you planned on doing a lot of shaping and contouring after the cutout.

Anything over 1 inch total thickness is going to be too much to handle. 3/4 is very comfy.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

1willi4 said:


> How thick should the wood scales be?


whatever your grip is comfortable with .


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

LVO said:


> I think 1/8 or 3/16 would be more than sufficient.


...

Rectangular Plate Spring Design: or How to select the thickness for a board cut... (For dummies?)

(Formula taken from Machinery's Handbook 27th Edition)

Thickness = [ 6 * Length of Fork * Draw Force / ( Fork Width * Yield Stress ) ]^(1/2)

The "Thickness" is the gauge of the material or length of the fork front to back.

The "Length of Fork" is the distance from the handle to the elastic attachment. (The unsupported length)

The "Draw Force" is the force applied to the individual fork.

The "Fork Width" is the length of the individual fork measured left to right.

The "Yield Stress" is the stress required to permanently bend the material

Example: (ENG/US)

Thickness: Unknown (The usual question...)

Length of Fork: 2.5 inch (the height of my 3 fingers)

Draw Force: 30 lbf (i.e. a total draw of 60 lbf... also known as very high or very safe?)

Fork Width: 5/8 inch (a personal guess)

Yield Stress: 5000 psi (1100-O Aluminium. Figure taken from ASA-MHB-5.)

Thickness = [ 6 * Length of Fork * Draw Force / ( Fork Width * Yield Stress ) ]^(1/2)

Thickness = [ 6 * 2.5 * 30 / ( 5/8 * 5000 ) ]^(1/2)

Thickness = 0.379 inch (9.64mm)

This is my 'start' please continue the good work and kick this around a bit...


----------

